# Niner RLT9 Carbon Fork and Salsa Anything Cage



## gabbard (Jan 13, 2004)

Can anyone tell me if the bosses on the Niner RLT carbon fork are spaced to allow mounting a Salsa Anything Cage? I will call Niner also, but figured I would try here first and see if anybody has direct experience with this.

Steve


----------



## Mathmarauder (Feb 23, 2010)

The bosses on the Niner actually work better for the anything cage than most Salsa forks. The blades of the niner fork are flat, not tubular in shape.

I don't have a picture of it, but my LBS has the RLT 9 aluminum with the new carbon fork with salsa anything cages HD mounted to it.


----------



## Iowagriz (Jan 14, 2008)

I've been waiting for these bosses on a Niner fork. Limited info on their site. A comment about fitting 1.75" tires, but not sure if that is for the frame only, or for the fork.

I want this fork for my El Mariachi Ti, but it needs to fit 2.3" tires.


----------



## Mathmarauder (Feb 23, 2010)

I happened to be in the shop today, here it is mounted to an RLT 9 Alu:


----------



## gabbard (Jan 13, 2004)

Thanks to all, especially the picture showing actual cages on an actual fork.

Steve


----------

